# HARD SUB-FRAME Bushings Pros/CONS



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello all,
I would like to hear from anyone that has done Aluminum or other hard Subframe bushings. I have bushings going bad on my car. I can feel it twitch every time it I get on i hard between 1st and 2nd. Now keep in mind this is an auto trani so if I am feeling it manually going through the gears then it would be a whole lot worse with a manual. I inspected motor mounts Carrier bearings etc etc and everything that would cause this twitch. The only thing that shows signs of this is the sub frame bushings. So I was thinking about going with hard or metal ones. Any one that has driven or ridden in a car with these let me know your impressions. Currently I have a fairly stiff suspension so a little stiffer would not bother me that much more. 

Brands and types of SUBframe bushings? Seen Aluminum and brass and a Poly blend ones any others? And any tips from anyone that has done this before or assisted. Thanks in advance.

If you dont know what I am talking about Here is a link to ebay parts which got me thinking........
eBay Motors: 240SX S13 S14 Silvia Drifting Subframe Bushing Collars (item 300133926124 end time Aug-02-07 14:18:35 PDT)


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Trippen said:


> Hello all,
> I would like to hear from anyone that has done Aluminum or other hard Subframe bushings. I have bushings going bad on my car. I can feel it twitch every time it I get on i hard between 1st and 2nd. Now keep in mind this is an auto trani so if I am feeling it manually going through the gears then it would be a whole lot worse with a manual. I inspected motor mounts Carrier bearings etc etc and everything that would cause this twitch. The only thing that shows signs of this is the sub frame bushings. So I was thinking about going with hard or metal ones. Any one that has driven or ridden in a car with these let me know your impressions. Currently I have a fairly stiff suspension so a little stiffer would not bother me that much more.
> 
> Brands and types of SUBframe bushings? Seen Aluminum and brass and a Poly blend ones any others? And any tips from anyone that has done this before or assisted. Thanks in advance.
> ...


They help. If you've ridden in a 240 with no bushings (such as mine) then tried it with the subframe collars, you can tell a slight difference, in the handling. It just feels much more solid.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Zellx...A notable difference is all I was looking for.. I am also considering doing the bushings but everything I have read about doing them its a night mare


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've never heard anything bad about them. yes, they are a PITA to install, but well worth it. i know in my car it'll have a hard thud in the rear end sometimes when i shift and i've been told that'll go away when you install them. if i can find the time to do it, i'd deffinatly get some.


----------

